# Hapkido Uniforms



## terrylamar

There is another similar thread in the TKD section. I am interested in hearing about your Hapkido uniforms. I have seen a wide variety, from white with black diamond stitching, black with white, diamond stitching, black with red diamond sttiching, black with yellow diamond stitching, plain white, plain black, light weight and heavy weight and mid weight. There are probably several that I missed.

If there is a universal "tradidtional" uniform what might it be? And what weight would be the best? Can you name brands and sources?

I tend to favor the white with black stitching in a heavy weight uniform. I think a mid to heavy weight black uniform might be the most comfortable and practical as a compromise, it would take more abuse and wouldn't get as dirty.


----------



## Drac

terrylamar said:


> There is another similar thread in the TKD section. I am interested in hearing about your Hapkido uniforms. I have seen a wide variety, from white with black diamond stitching, black with white, diamond stitching, black with red diamond sttiching, black with yellow diamond stitching, plain white, plain black, light weight and heavy weight and mid weight. There are probably several that I missed.
> 
> If there is a universal "tradidtional" uniform what might it be? And what weight would be the best? Can you name brands and sources?
> 
> I tend to favor the white with black stitching in a heavy weight uniform. I think a mid to heavy weight black uniform might be the most comfortable and practical as a compromise, it would take more abuse and wouldn't get as dirty.


 
Do a Google for Hapkido Uniforms..The choices are plentyful....


----------



## terrylamar

Drac said:


> Do a Google for Hapkido Uniforms..The choices are plentyful....


 

Plentiful, yes, but with no feedback on their quality.


----------



## Drac

terrylamar said:


> Plentiful, yes, but with no feedback on their quality.


 

Sorry...The only one I own is made by Tigers Claw and endorsed by Grandmaster John Pellegrini of the Combat Hapkido Federation...Very well made...


----------



## hapkenkido

The one i have always seen as the most traditonal would be the white with diamond. The heavy weight one from Tiger claw is very well made I have not gotten one because I have not had the need for a new uniform ( I bought some right before it came out). I have had the heavy weight uniform from Golden Tiger that lasted me for 8 years. It was black with the red diamonds. I got that because red is my fav color. The only reason I dont wear it anymore is it is too small now.


----------



## iron_ox

Hello,

If you want to speak in historical traditional terms, Choi Dojunim wore a white dobok, when he wore one.  Most are akin to Judo uniforms, many of which have a stitch that runs through them that is a tighter cotton than the rest of the fabric.  When is type of uniform is washed, it can look like a diamond pattern.  

The other "diamond" atterns seen so often are far more asscociated with a particular TaeKwonDo Kwan, Jido Jwan I believe, and are nothing really to do with Hapkido at all.

Best Martial arts, or Sang Moo Sa, seel a top quality single weave white judo uniform that is well suited for Hapkido.  It is durable, reasonably priced, and they can add your dojangs name in embroidered letters to the back for $15.


----------



## matt.m

Century has an excellent dobok.  I use the Judo one, single weave heavy for hapkido and double weave heavy for judo.  As a kid we only used Bear Brand.  I swear they made the best dobok period end of story.

I still have a Bear Brand that I wear occassionally that is 14 yrs. old and in great condition.


----------



## IcemanSK

matt.m said:


> Century has an excellent dobok. I use the Judo one, single weave heavy for hapkido and double weave heavy for judo. As a kid we only used Bear Brand. I swear they made the best dobok period end of story.
> 
> I still have a Bear Brand that I wear occassionally that is 14 yrs. old and in great condition.


 

Bear Brand still exists. You can get a new one if needed. http://www.bearbrandinc.com/Judo-Uniform_p_4-328.html

I used to go to their store (East West Market Exchange) in Chicago when I was in college. Excellent uniforms!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

I was presented with a white, diamond patern dobok from Dynamics when I began hapkido.  I do have a white Tigerclaw dobok that I prefer and my old, non bleached dobok that I prefer even more.

Daniel


----------



## Laurentkd

We used to use the white, dimond pattern ones.  But we just recently started a new hapkido class and we are using a mooto white gi with black trim.  also trim around the cuff of the pant. I really like them (I think all mooto gear is great!) and the weight is good- solid, but not too heavy. We also got hapkido in chinese on the front left chest which I think looks really cool. 
http://www.mooto.us/shop_itemDetail.asp?group_no=5378&productnum=5381


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

Lauren, that is a very sharp looking dobok!  Now experiencing dobok envy.

Daniel


----------



## terrylamar

I purchased a ProForce Hapkido Uniform.  I like it.  It is much heavier than a 7 oz. Taekwondo Uniform at 10 oz.  It is not heavy and stiff like a 14 oz. uniform is and is a good compromise between the two extremes.  It is comfortable, yet strong enough to take abuse and is good looking.

I will, eventually, try a couple of different uniforms for my own curiosity.


----------



## littledragon

Our school orders from this place. http://www.moosoolsausa.com/
They have very nice Korean style uniforms.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

Out of curiosity, do any of you practice at a school, or have you seen any schools that use the aikido style dobok, i.e. a crossover top vented in the back (or not at all) with a hakama style pants?

Daniel


----------



## Traditionalist

We use white color or natural color Judo doboks. Depending on your choice we do single weave and double weave. We have many sources that we pull from but we love Bear Brand except they have gotten expensive. I think century is too over price too for what they offer. Bold Look make a good judo uniform and I have a natural tiger claw that fits nice.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

My older son uses a Tigerclaw judogi, and it is on my list of to-buy items.  Master Kim likes it and has remarked that it is better than the regular student dobok that we use.

Daniel


----------



## jim777

terrylamar said:


> I purchased a ProForce Hapkido Uniform.  I like it.  It is much heavier than a 7 oz. Taekwondo Uniform at 10 oz.  It is not heavy and stiff like a 14 oz. uniform is and is a good compromise between the two extremes.  It is comfortable, yet strong enough to take abuse and is good looking.
> 
> I will, eventually, try a couple of different uniforms for my own curiosity.



I know I'm months late to the thread but I like all of the ProForce stuff, ESPECIALLY the elastic waste pants they sell. No matter whether I'm doing Seido, TKD, Hapkido...If I'm in a MA uniform of some kind I'm wearing those ProForce heavyweight elastic waist pants. Sorry if that sounds like a commercial


----------



## IcemanSK

It seems to be (by this thread & a bit of looking around) that there's not much of a "standard" in Hapikdo uniforms except that they probably should be strong enough to be able to throw someone who's wearing one.

Is there a signicance to the diamond pattern style of Hapkido uniform? I've seen several diamond patterned doboks that seem too light weight to be used for grabs & throws.


----------



## Gordon Nore

I have the black with white cross-stitch. Came with the comfiest pants I've ever had. Not comfy when Sensei mucking about with my neck. Manufactured by Pro Force. 

http://www.eyhkc.com/images/5x504.JPG


----------



## iron_ox

IcemanSK said:


> Is there a signicance to the diamond pattern style of Hapkido uniform?



The diamond pattern is not Hapkido at all but related somehow to the Jido Kwan (TKD) organization.


----------



## IcemanSK

iron_ox said:


> The diamond pattern is not Hapkido at all but related somehow to the Jido Kwan (TKD) organization.


 

I'm neither an Hapkido guy nor JDK, but I'm curious. Is there a connection between the two where some Hapkido folks would take on the JDK's top? So much so that a diamond pattern top is referred to as an "Hapkido uniform" in most MA uniform companies. My school in suburban Chicago (in the 80's) used to train with JDK folks & their master wore a diamond top. My sabum nim wore one as well, but he was Chung Do Kwan.


----------



## iron_ox

"Over 45 years ago, the Ji do Kwan rose from post-World     War II Korea. Members of the Ji Do Kwan supported both the creation of Tae         Soo Do in 1955 and Tae Kwon Do at approximately         the same time. Several well-known kwan founders trained at the early         Ji Do Kwan including Hwang         Kee and Won Kuk Lee. The original Ji Do Kwan was different from the other         kwans. The Ji Do Kwan was used as a training hall for other arts such   as Yudo and Kum Do.
   In 1931, Kyung Suk Lee taught       Judo in Seoul, South Korea. After World War II ended, Kyung Suk Lee asked       Sang Sup Chun to Teach Kong         Soo Do at the same location. Sang Sup Chun taught Dong Soo Do and then         brought Byung In Lee to teach Kwon Bup, Byung In Lee then taught Yun       Moo Kwan Bup Bu. Byung In Lee left the Chosan Yun Moo Kwan and taught Kwan         Pub Bu at the Seoul YMCA. When Byung In Lee left the Yun Moo Kwan. Sang         Sup Chun took over and continued teaching Kwon Bup until the end of the   Korean War 1953.
   The Ji Do Kwan           or "institute of knowledge, the right         way or the way of wisdom," was established on March 3, 1947, first         as the Chosan Yen Moo Kwan. The Ji Do Kwan was originally named the Chosan         Yen Moo Kwan and Judo was the first style taught there. The creator of         the Chosan Yen Moo Kwan was Sang Sup Chun, who         had studied Judo in high school and Karate as a young man. San Sup Chan         fist taught Judo at the Chosan Yun Moo Kwan under         Kyung Suk Lee, initially teaching Kwon Bup Bu at the facility. The Chosen         Yun Moo Kwan was located first in Soo Song Dong, Seoul. After the surrender         of the Japanese in June 1945, the Chosan Yun Moo Kwan Moved to the So   Gong Dong, Seoul, at the Japanese Gang Duk Kwan."
http://www.dallastkd.com/jidokwan.htm


OK, I'll make a bit of a leap here - there are two things that could have happened here...(only my guess...) if Yudo was the first art taught there, they probably wore Judo style dobok, which usually have a cross-stich pattern in them - it is possible this pattern was dyed in or just got dirty, and showed - thus the cross hatching look was born.  



Now, is there a direct connection between Jido Kwan and Hapkido, no, but if this eclectic approach to training was the norm for them, maybe when Hapkido came to Seoul it was adopted in the training regimine of these folks, and the "unique" uniform design stuck with others just training in Hapkido.


Just a thought.


----------



## IcemanSK

iron_ox said:


> "Over 45 years ago, the Ji do Kwan rose from post-World War II Korea. Members of the Ji Do Kwan supported both the creation of Tae Soo Do in 1955 and Tae Kwon Do at approximately the same time. Several well-known kwan founders trained at the early Ji Do Kwan including Hwang Kee and Won Kuk Lee. The original Ji Do Kwan was different from the other kwans. The Ji Do Kwan was used as a training hall for other arts such as Yudo and Kum Do.
> In 1931, Kyung Suk Lee taught Judo in Seoul, South Korea. After World War II ended, Kyung Suk Lee asked Sang Sup Chun to Teach Kong Soo Do at the same location. Sang Sup Chun taught Dong Soo Do and then brought Byung In Lee to teach Kwon Bup, Byung In Lee then taught Yun Moo Kwan Bup Bu. Byung In Lee left the Chosan Yun Moo Kwan and taught Kwan Pub Bu at the Seoul YMCA. When Byung In Lee left the Yun Moo Kwan. Sang Sup Chun took over and continued teaching Kwon Bup until the end of the Korean War 1953.
> The Ji Do Kwan or "institute of knowledge, the right way or the way of wisdom," was established on March 3, 1947, first as the Chosan Yen Moo Kwan. The Ji Do Kwan was originally named the Chosan Yen Moo Kwan and Judo was the first style taught there. The creator of the Chosan Yen Moo Kwan was Sang Sup Chun, who had studied Judo in high school and Karate as a young man. San Sup Chan fist taught Judo at the Chosan Yun Moo Kwan under Kyung Suk Lee, initially teaching Kwon Bup Bu at the facility. The Chosen Yun Moo Kwan was located first in Soo Song Dong, Seoul. After the surrender of the Japanese in June 1945, the Chosan Yun Moo Kwan Moved to the So Gong Dong, Seoul, at the Japanese Gang Duk Kwan."
> http://www.dallastkd.com/jidokwan.htm
> 
> 
> OK, I'll make a bit of a leap here - there are two things that could have happened here...(only my guess...) if Yudo was the first art taught there, they probably wore Judo style dobok, which usually have a cross-stich pattern in them - it is possible this pattern was dyed in or just got dirty, and showed - thus the cross hatching look was born.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, is there a direct connection between Jido Kwan and Hapkido, no, but if this eclectic approach to training was the norm for them, maybe when Hapkido came to Seoul it was adopted in the training regimine of these folks, and the "unique" uniform design stuck with others just training in Hapkido.
> 
> 
> Just a thought.


 

Thanks for this! It seems like a plausible theory to me.


----------



## hapkidonet

In the USA we wore plain white judo uniforms. Functional but very boring. In Panama we wore judo pants and a blue t-shirt. We never wore the jacket except when practicing throws. With 90 degree weather and 99% humidity, the jacket would be suffocating. As it was I had to wring the sweat out of my t-shirt after class, then put it in a plastic bag until it could be washed when I got home.

I like the diamond tops. It may not be originally Hapkido, but has become widely associated with Hapkido and I think it should be universally adopted as a Hapkido dobok. That's the closest think to unity that Hapkido will ever have, lol.


----------

